# Solved: best linux distro for programmers



## shy_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

hi guys im starting to migrate from windows to linux, i was confuse what distro to choose best for programming. any recommendation?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What kind of "programming"?

KDevelop and tools from the Linux Tools Project can be added to most any distro.


----------



## shy_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

for c, c++, python, java, and assembly language


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi shy_Eyes,

You may be better off experimenting with different Linux distros in terms of their tools, package management, etc. to suit your programming needs with regard to criteria like ease of use. Virtually all Linux distros have c, c++, python, java and one or more target assembly languages associated with them. Note: Find a post by member saikee in this forum and look at the links in his/her signature. Saikee has multi-booted about 145 different OSes on different partitions in his computer system.

I like using Synaptic Package Manager as a user, but there is nothing like digging into using the build-essential tools and associated packages to get into the nitty-gritty developers mode with the gcc and g++ compiling suites in conjunction with learning about git as the preferred version control system for Linux.

Good luck!

-- Tom


----------



## shy_Eyes (Mar 14, 2011)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi shy_Eyes,
> 
> You may be better off experimenting with different Linux distros in terms of their tools, package management, etc. to suit your programming needs with regard to criteria like ease of use. Virtually all Linux distros have c, c++, python, java and one or more target assembly languages associated with them. Note: Find a post by member saikee in this forum and look at the links in his/her signature. Saikee has multi-booted about 145 different OSes on different partitions in his computer system.
> 
> ...


lol 145 OS in a particular system is that possible? thanks will ask saikee for that


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Choosing a distro based on its programming tools is like choosing a car based on its driveshaft. All distros have 'em, they all work the same (and where they don't you can download something that does), and you shouldn't usually care about that.

Choose your distro based upon what you are most comfortable with and based on the interface/package manager/organization that you like best. The programming tools will be there.


----------

